# TTC using clomid & conceive + success stories please :)



## scerena

Hi I'm just wondering if anyone got pregnant using clomid? If so-
What mg?
What cycle?
And what cd did you take it?

Also.... Anyone got pregnant using conceive plus?- as I am using it this cycle :) a lady on ttc had nothing but bad to say about the ttc lubes so for reassurance I just wanted to know of success using it please I'm kind of scared to use it now...

Hoping to get a bfp this month so any advice oon what to do would be appreciated :) thanks girls and a h&h 9 months to all of you! Xx


----------



## Mummytofour

Hi:flower:
I used 25mg clomid on days 3-7 and conceived the first month with this LO!:thumbup:
I had been trying since my DD was born in 2007 and had a MMC in Oct 09 when I was on Progesterone cream.

I have never used any lubes as I have never really needed any extra.:blush:

Good Luck with ttc and hope this is your month!:flower:


----------



## scerena

Thank you I'm on 50mg cd2-6 hope it works for me :) trying not to et my hopesbup though! I don't need lube either bu heard it good for the sperm? So thought it was worth a try anything to increase my chances I just hope it isn't decreasing them? X


----------



## hoptingfor3

I got my BFP on my first cycle of Clomid. I took it days 3-7 and only 50mg. We didn't use concieve plus but we did use Preseed. This was the first cycle for using both and got our BFP at 11DPO :)

Best of luck to you hun.


----------



## cranberry987

I ran out of preseed and used conceive + half of my last cycle. I was on 100mg cd2-6. I loved using it with softcups, felt like there was more for them to swim around in.


----------



## lovecutie1

Hey girls, I am on clomid and going through IUI, this is the 6th round of IUI and 3rd round of clomid with out much luck :( . I was thinking of using conceive plus, will it help me as I am on IUI so confused, any advice would be great???


----------



## cranberry987

Dont think itll help rly with the IUI itself as dont they just put the sperm up where it needs to be?


----------



## mamawannabee

I was on 50 mg days 2-6 second cycle when we got pg. Also using preseed and mucinex for cm. I o'd late because of the clomid, so if you don't when you think you will, it could still be coming! Good luck!


----------



## creatingpeace

wE GOT PREGNANT ON CYCLE 3. 100mg days 3-7, no lube. Good luck to you!


----------



## scerena

Thanks girls for your replies :)
I'm so happy to see so many of you got your bfp's so early :)
Thanks for the tip about ovulation too- I'm having a scan to check for follicles on Tuesday which is good 
Hopefully I will hear a few more stories too I love hearing them!
Xx


----------



## hevGsd

Hiya! I got pregnant on 5th cycle of clomid days 3 to 7 100mg, that month was the only month that I did few extra things.....Took baby asprin, drank that horrific cough medicine stuff (robitussin) to increase CM, used preseed and soft cups. I was also using a Clearblue fertility monitor. I did try out the smiley face Ov tests but never got a positive, when I obiously ovulated because I got pregnant! I spent a fortune on them aswel!:dohh:

I really never thought that I would actually get pregnant, of course we were trying and hoping, but after quite a few years of failure you tend not to expect to happen. So we were just ecstatic when we found out :cloud9: 

Lots of good luck to you! :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Thank you so much for your replies we have been trying for a couple of years now- feels like forever! When I see that clomid and other things had a success it gives me hope :)
X


----------



## lovecutie1

hevGsd, thank you. I am also taking baby aspirin, robitussin but never used preseed or conceive plus. I'll get today only as it's easily available in Boots...... rest is in God's hand.


----------



## sunshine2010

We used conceive plus for two cycles, the 2nd one I conceived :)


----------



## scerena

That's good :) I'm glad you conceived on it I have hopes for it now :)
Congrats Hun hope you have a h&h 9 months! X


----------



## Snugggs

Hiya :)... Thought I'd add my story for you too....

We'd been ttc for 3yrs but we caught the egg on the 1st clomid cycle.
I took 100mg CD 2-6 and used conceive +. We only bd once and that was on the day of ovulation.

I definatly wouldn't be without pre seed or conceive +.... Good luck :) x


----------



## scerena

That gives me hope :) I take 50mg cd2-6 (this is my first cycle) I use conceive + too! And me and oh take vitamins! I'm hoping we catch the egg first time round well firstly I'm hoping 50mg does it's job- I will fond out Tuesday fx! Congrats on you bfp!- wishing you a h&h 9 months Hun x


----------



## mamawannabee

Even if 50 mg doesn't do it's job the first month, stick with it another month or two. It didn't make me ovulate the first cycle, but it did the second, without changing the dose, only the days. It can take up to 3 months to work on the same dose. Going up in dose does not increase its success, but it can actually have adverse effects and prevent you from getting pregnant by reducing your uterine lining and cm as well as having bad hormonal effects. So give it a few tries! Good luck again!


----------



## Snugggs

scerena said:


> That gives me hope :) I take 50mg cd2-6 (this is my first cycle) I use conceive + too! And me and oh take vitamins! I'm hoping we catch the egg first time round well firstly I'm hoping 50mg does it's job- I will fond out Tuesday fx! Congrats on you bfp!- wishing you a h&h 9 months Hun x

OH definatly keep hope :) .... I have a friend who was on her 9th round of clomid. Dr's were about to tell her to give it a rest for a few months when bam!.... BFP.

Are you charting your temperature? That's the best way to make sure you're ovulating because you can track your body's reaction to your hormones.

Thank you for the well wishes :flower: ... Keep us posted on how you get on :)

xxx


----------



## we can't wait

Hey! I'm always happy to help out a TTCer-- I was in the same boat for two years! Here's the timeline of our journey:
2006- I was diagnosed with PCOS.
Oct 2008- my husband and I began TTC with charting & natural planning.
Feb 2010- I finally went to the doctor about infertility. Was put on Provera to regulate cycles.
May 2010- Discovered I wasn't ovulating. Did first round of clomid 50mg. Didn't OV.
June 2010- Round two of clomid 100mg. OVed, but had low progesterone.
July 2010- Round three of clomid 150mg. OVed, but BFN.
Aug 2010- Round four of clomid 150mg. Started using pre-seed. OVed, but BFN.
Sept 2010- Round five of clomid 150mg. Used pre-seed. OVed.
October 19, 2010- I got my first ever BFP! & I'm now 36+4 weeks!

So basically five rounds of Clomid 150 (days 3-7), pre-seed lube, & a lot of persistence did it for me!
It took two years, but miracles do happen. Just stick with it, hun. I thought I'd get pregnant on the first round of clomid, but it took us five rounds. Don't give up! Good luck! Hope you get your BFP soon! :flow:


----------



## scerena

Hi snuggs- no I don't temp as don't really get the whole thing- I have just started using opk's after 2 years and we bed everyday/ everyother day so I know we have a good chance of catching the egg. I'm only allowed it for 3 month so my fx.

Mamawannabe- thanks I've read top that a higher dosage may not do anything so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow that everything looks good and clomid is working as it should!

We can't wait- hi I've been ttc for 2 years too- it feels like such a long journey at times :/ I'm using conceive + so hope it helps like the preseed and clomid did you :) 

congrats snuggs on your bfp hope you have a h&h 9 months! And we can't wait- congrats on your bfp not long to go now :) good luck!

Thanks for the replies girls I love hearing success stories :)
X


----------



## Snugggs

scerena said:


> Hi snuggs- no I don't temp as don't really get the whole thing- I have just started using opk's after 2 years and we bed everyday/ everyother day so I know we have a good chance of catching the egg. I'm only allowed it for 3 month so my fx.
> 
> Mamawannabe- thanks I've read top that a higher dosage may not do anything so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow that everything looks good and clomid is working as it should!
> 
> We can't wait- hi I've been ttc for 2 years too- it feels like such a long journey at times :/ I'm using conceive + so hope it helps like the preseed and clomid did you :)
> 
> congrats snuggs on your bfp hope you have a h&h 9 months! And we can't wait- congrats on your bfp not long to go now :) good luck!
> 
> Thanks for the replies girls I love hearing success stories :)
> X

Keeping my fingers crossed for you :) ... and thankyou for the well wishes xxx


----------



## robinator

We conceived on cycle 4. The first three cycles I was on 50mgs and the fourth I was bumped up to 100mgs.


----------



## a_missy

hi scerena it wasn't so long ago i was searching for success stories on clomid so i had to reply to give you some hope.

we were ttc 2 1/2 yrs and were finally given clomid 50mg (we never used anything like preseed or conceive +). we got pregnant first month but unfortunately lost the baby. we continued on the clomid, cycle number 2 came and went with a BFN but on the third cycle we got a BFP again that thank god resulted in a healthy pregnancy :thumbup: hang in there i know how hard it is and how frustrating but you'll get there in the end!

:dust:

best of luck!


----------



## scerena

just been to the hospital had scan uterus lining is a bit thin and follicles aren't big ebough yet so got a scan fri to see its improved and then Monday if not then I have to take 100mg on my next dose, but hopefully the follicles grow which will make my lining thicker and I ovulate but not getting my hopes up now to be honest looking like 50mg isn't responding well...
Thanks snuggs :)
Robinator- Was 50mg working for you?- as in was you ovulating? How come it was the fourth cycle before they decided to up the mg? It doesnt look like it's working for me :/ congrats on your bfp!

A_missy- thanks for the reply! Was you taking 50mg the whole cycle? 
X


----------



## aliwnec10

I was on 50mg
1st cycle
days 3-7
no lube, but did take mucinex
got my BFP at 10dpo! :happydance:


----------



## satine51

scerena said:


> Thank you I'm on 50mg cd2-6 hope it works for me :) trying not to et my hopesbup though! I don't need lube either bu heard it good for the sperm? So thought it was worth a try anything to increase my chances I just hope it isn't decreasing them? X

Before Clomid, we have been TTC for over 2 years. I conceived on 2nd round of clomid, 50mg day 2-6. I didn't use any extras, apart from ovulation prediction kit, because my cycle was all over the place. Good luck, sending lots of baby dust your way. :flower:


----------



## a_missy

dont write it off just yet, wait until you see how things have progressed on friday :thumbup:

i took 50mg the whole time yes. on my 21 day blood test without the clomid my results had been 5 and with the clomid the results were in the hundreds so the 50mg was obviously enough for me but other people sometimes just need the next dosage up.


----------



## scerena

Congrats satine51 and aliwnec10 on ur bfp's :) and a_missy thank you I know my fingers are crossed for Friday if things are not working then the end of June couldn't come any quicker!x


----------



## scerena

Hi 50mg didn't work :/
Taking 100mg next though so fx'd 

Congrats on you bfp! You must be so happy!

X


----------



## scerena

Hi Im on round 2 now- 100mg hoping to ovulate on this higher dose :flower:
Are there anymore success stories? I love reading through them 
xx


----------



## KendallsMommy

Hey! My AF was irregular and I got it maybe every 3 months. My husband and I TTC for 2 years and my dr proscribed clomid. I was not ovulating on 50mg and I ovulated just a little at 100mg and finally I ovulated and successfully conceived on my 3rd month of TTC with 150mg. My DD was born March 2011 =) If it can work for someone like me who has a hard time getting her AF and I concevied my 3rd month of trying...it can work for ANYONE! Good luck and baby dust sent your way.


----------



## KendallsMommy

I was also diagnosed with PCOS


----------



## BabyDash619

hi! saw you were looking for Clomid success stories...always happy to share mine! my husband and i were trying for 22 months to conceive our first baby. (to be fair and honest i always explain that by saying-first year casually trying but the second year we were really going for it) anyway, we finally went to an infertility specialist and after all the standard testing i was prescribed Clomid 50 mg days 5-9. first pill March 23, 2011...BFP on April 17th. currently 16 weeks pregnant and everything is going great!! so have hope, there are many success stories and you may be one of them very soon!


----------



## scerena

kendallsmommy- thank you that has really helped boost my hopes :) I hope 100mg works for me! I have pcos and periods all over the place so Im glad to hear that it can happen- congrats on your miracle baby :)

babydash619- thanks hun another story that has given me hope1 You are so lucky to get of gotten your BFP on your first month! I hope Im a success story one day soon I really do! Congrats on your pregnancy :)
x


----------

